# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Доказано существование Бога.

## Irina

72-летний польский священник и математик Михаль Геллер получил в Нью-Йорке самую крупную научную премию за работу, которая предоставляет косвенные доказательства существования Бога.
Геллер, являющийся также специалистом по космологии и философии, получил за свою работу 820 тыс. евро, сообщает  Innovanews.ru. Теории профессора не только содержат доказательства существования Бога, но и заставляют усомниться в материальном существовании мира вокруг нас. Геллер разработал сложную формулу, которая позволяет объяснить все, даже случайность, путем математических подсчетов.

В свою бытность архиепископом Кракова Геллер работал с Папой Иоанном Павлом II и был одним из ученых, которых каждое лето приглашали в Кастель-Гандольфо, летнюю резиденцию Папы, для обсуждения проводившихся ими исследований.

Джон Темплтон, председатель Фонда Джона Темплтона, заявил: «Стремление Михаля Геллера к более глубокому пониманию привело к важным прорывам в религиозных концепциях, а также расширило горизонты науки».

Сам 72-летний ученый намерен отдать свою премию на создание нового центра исследований в области науки и теологии в Кракове.

Ранее академики пришли к выводу, что досадная ошибка перевода Библии пожинается людьми тысячи лет. Автор исследования профессор Эллен Ван Уольд, исследователь Ветхого Завета, утверждает, что слова «сначала Бог создал небеса и землю» не являются корректным переводом с древнееврейского. Она уверяет, что ей удалось выполнить текстовый анализ, который показывает: авторы Библии никогда даже не пытались предположить, что якобы Бог создал мир. Якобы Земля уже существовала, а Творец лишь населил ее людьми и животными.

54-летняя Ван Уольд, которая защитила диссертацию по этой теме в Рэдбаудском университете в Нидерландах, сообщила, что она повторно проанализировала оригинал текста на древнееврейском и поместила его в контекст Библии в целом. Она заявила, что древнееврейский глагол «bara», который используется в первом предложении книги «Genesis», означает не "создавать", а "пространственно разъединять". Отныне первое предложение надлежит понимать как «сначала Бог отделил Небеса от Земли».

----------


## Asteriks

Существование Иисуса, прозванного Христом, то есть Мессией или Спасителем, доказано упоминанием о нём в древнейших источниках.

----------


## Irina

> Существование Иисуса, прозванного Христом, то есть Мессией или Спасителем, доказано упоминанием о нём в древнейших источниках


*Asteriks*, Иисус - это сын божий. А Бог - это немножко другое))

----------


## Alex

> А Бог - это немножко другое))


Интересно - что

----------


## Asteriks

Так именно существование Иисуса и доказано, тем более, что недавно в Иерусалиме нашли остатки древнего поселения, расположенного недалеко от пещеры, где, согласно Библии, был похоронен, а затем воскрес Иисус. Это реальная личность. А вот про Бога что-то сомнения берут. Кстати, про Бога: Бог триедин - это Бог-отец, Бог-сын и Бог-дух святой. Пока доказано только существование исторической личности, которой являлся Иисус.

----------


## Irina

Ну не Иисус же создал землю и людей, а Бог. Так вот тут речь как раз о последнем.

----------


## Akasey

> Ну не Иисус же создал землю и людей, а Бог. Так вот тут речь как раз о последнем.


 а может создание земли, это космический взрыв? или что-то вроде...

----------


## Banderlogen

> 72-летний польский священник и математик Михаль Геллер получил в Нью-Йорке самую крупную научную премию за работу, которая предоставляет косвенные доказательства существования Бога.


Польский интернет знает профессора Михаля Хеллера, но не знает, что он что-то такое доказал...

И лично я не представляю, как можно доказать существование чего-либо с помощью математики.

----------


## Vanya

> Существование Иисуса, прозванного Христом, то есть Мессией или Спасителем, доказано упоминанием о нём в древнейших источниках.


Доказано существование некоего Иуды - бунтаря и создателя секты (сами знаете какой), прозванного потом Иисусом  (не надо только на меня бросаться с палками и жечь на костре инквизиции, как это "ВЫ" любите  Это лично моё мнение, никого не принуждаю его поддерживать)




> Ну не Иисус же создал землю и людей, а Бог. Так вот тут речь как раз о последнем.


По Библии это одно и то же. Эти три составляющие (Бог, Сын Божий и Святой Дух) едины и неразрывны. Поправьте, если не так сказал

----------


## Vanya

> Она уверяет, что ей удалось выполнить текстовый анализ, который показывает: авторы Библии никогда даже не пытались предположить, что якобы Бог создал мир. Якобы Земля уже существовала, а Творец лишь населил ее людьми и животными.


Хм...интересно. Вера слабеет у народа. Надо хоть как-то подстроиться под науку

----------


## Asteriks

*Vanya*, где ты вычитал про Иуду? Про бунтаря или создателя своего собственного учения - согласна, именно такие факты и описываются в древних манускриптах, но почему ты говоришь, что его звали Иудой?

----------


## Vanya

Так его историки того времени называли, если указано кто именно, то позже отпишу...

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошо, а я в своей умной книжке поищу, как там описывается.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Очень сомневаюсь, что бытие Бога может быть прямо доказано математически или какими- либо иным естественнонаучным методом. Однако здесь речь идёт о *косвенных* доказательствах, что вполне правдоподобно...

----------


## Asteriks

Про Иисуса прочитала, что жил он в Иудее, таким образом, был иудеем, а не Иудой.



> Еврей, которого звали Иисусом и называли "Христом", то есть "Мессией", жил в Иудее во времена римского императора Тиверия и был распят на кресте по приказу римского губернатора Иудейской провинции Понтия Пилата


Источник: П. Тиволье, "Спутник искателя правды", стр.82. Во как!

----------


## Vanya

Иуда - это имя. Я не ошибся в названиях  т.е. не спутал

----------


## Asteriks

Ты говорил, что приведёшь источник. Где он?

----------


## SDS

в Творца не верить - ренегатом надо быть от рождения своего.
может в полумного дарвина тогда верить?
так он от обилия обезьян в долгосрочном путешествии и в полном отсутствии
женщин такие теории сочинял

----------


## Banderlogen

> может в полумного дарвина тогда верить?


Может не в Дарвина, а в его теорию? 

Меж прочим, еще тьма эволюционных теорий есть. Но это, ясен пень, только теории.

А вот сам факт эволюции имеет место быть. Многабукаф разных доказательств. Можете погуглить.

Католическая церковь признает теистический эволюционизм.

----------


## Asteriks

> Католическая церковь признает теистический эволюционизм.


Точно, читала об этом. Признают материальность мира. Католики. Сначала возник материальный мир, а потом уже им править НЕКТО стал, потому как очень уж этот мир хорошо организован. Так говорят.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

А потом уже им править НЕКТО *рогатый* стал...

----------


## Banderlogen

> Точно, читала об этом. Признают материальность мира. Католики. Сначала возник материальный мир, а потом уже им править НЕКТО стал, потому как очень уж этот мир хорошо организован. Так говорят.


Нет. Это не эволюционный креационизм.

----------

